# I closed my eyes and then slept



## betamaria

Hi everyone, I'm new here! I just wanted to ask if this phrase is right

네 눈을 감아서 잤어

I'm trying to say that I close my eyes and then slept


----------



## Paulfromitaly

betamaria said:


> I close my eyes and then slept


What do you mean? "I close*d* my eyes.."?


----------



## klove

내 눈을 감고 잤다.
나는 눈을 감고 잤다.
나는 눈을 감고 잤습니다.
나는 눈을 감고 잠들었습니다.

네 눈 = your eye
내 눈 = my eye


----------



## betamaria

Paulfromitaly said:


> What do you mean? "I close*d* my eyes.."?


yes, sorry I got confused, english isn't my 1st language



klove said:


> 내 눈을 감고 잤다.
> 나는 눈을 감고 잤다.
> 나는 눈을 감고 잤습니다.
> 나는 눈을 감고 잠들었습니다.
> 
> 네 눈 = your eye
> 내 눈 = my eye


 thanks, 고 in this case makes much more sense

I was confused because I am learning (으)면서, and they say that in some cases you better use 아/어서 or 은/ㄴ채 if you mean something that's already done, that's why I thought about 감아서


----------

